# New 75 gallon. My tentative stocking list



## bmoore09 (Nov 20, 2010)

So I just got my new 75 gallon, and I'm trying to come up with some good stocking ideas.

I think this list will be fully stocked , but I really wanted to add some bigger Gourami's. What should take out/reduce number-wise? Also, what kind of Gourami would you recommend here and how many? Will any Gourami be ok with my Angels? I'd like some nicely bright colors. 

Or whatever, I'm open to any ideas. This is my first draft.

Thanks!

2 Angelfish (centerpiece fish)
10 Harlequin Rasboras
10 Cardinal Tetras
10 Cories (5 panda and 5 of another I havent decided)
2 Siamese Algae Eaters
3 Oto Cats
1 Rubberlip or Bristlenose


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Gourami's and Angels don't normally mix... Angels can be territorial and nippy and so can gouramis.

Sounds good though! I'd add a few more Oto Cat, as 3 is the minimum number to keep them in... maybe 5-6 of them? They are super cute. I've been told that when keeping schools, it's best to keep them in odd numbers, so the Corys, Tetras and Rasboras, maybe do 9 of each?


----------



## bmoore09 (Nov 20, 2010)

So are all Angelfish considered equal? I've seen big ones, small ones, dark ones, colorful ones...

Are some territorial and some not?


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

All the same. It also depends on the fish.... fish are like people and each have their own personality. Sometimes you'll get one that's really calm and cool with everyone else and sometimes you'll get a real jerk fish who beats the crap out of everyone else just because he can. XD

I've been told that if you get them young and put them in a community tank, they should grow up and see their tank mates as "friends" and NOT "food" lol. (Fingers crossed as I've got 2 Juveniles in my 36g with Harlequin Rasboras and Corys.)


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

lol, the Cories, Tetras, and Rasboras will not notice that there are 10 instead of 9 and act differently. I always seem to miss the site that explains fish psychology. I can see if your numbers are 5-6 or below. If I want to get 50, should I make it 51? Sorry 

The story with Angels is they will eventually eat smaller fish in the tank once they become adult sized, which takes a year or more. I haven't seen it in my tank and I know there are hundreds of tanks out there with the combination.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

So they say.....I currently have about 21 Neons/Cardinals (with 4 Angels - all over 1 yr old.). Haven't noticed any size difference in the 2 as I have a couple of Neons/Cards that are well over 1.5" and very fat. I also have some very small Cards that haven't been eaten yet. In the next week or two I plan to add about 30 more....maybe I'll start a feeding frenzy, lol.


----------



## bmoore09 (Nov 20, 2010)

So let's say I wanted to change my strategy altogether. Instead of going with smaller fish (rasboras, cardinal tetras), maybe I can go with less of bigger fish. What "bigger" fish would be good with the Angels?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Cherry Barbs, Rummy-nosed Tetra, Bloodfin Tetra....I have these also in a tank with Angels and no issues.


----------



## bmoore09 (Nov 20, 2010)

What about Danios? Would they be ok with the Angels? And do Danios school?


----------



## henrod (Sep 21, 2011)

I wouldn't do dainos I had 4 in my tank and they were fin nippers to the angles. I ended up giving them to a friend.


----------



## harveya (Aug 12, 2011)

If you wanted a mix of cory's, I'd look into the sterbai corydora. Cool looking fish. I would alo look at getting 3 loach's. Clown grow massive so I would suggest them, but a zebra loach don't grow big, not aggressive and a fun fish to have in a community tank.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I have about 30 sterbai in my 220 along with albinos greens, julies, and rabutti. All together there is about 100 in there.

The odd numbers is best with small groups less than 10, over 10 it doesn't really matter. I've got angels in with my guppies, they make great fry control. Its funny watching the angels hover around the plants near the top as they know that is where the babies are at.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

holly12 said:


> fish are like people and each have their own personality. Sometimes you'll get one that's really calm and cool with everyone else and sometimes you'll get a real jerk fish who beats the crap out of everyone else just because he can.


*r2 sorry, I just found that really funny, couldn't have put it better.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Lol, glad I made you smile! (I've experienced this for sure though! My Fire Honey Gouramis (1m, 3f) are calm, cool and collected. The Dwarf Fire Gourami (male) that I used to have was a complete jerk! He killed all 3 of his females and then got sick and died.)


----------



## bmoore09 (Nov 20, 2010)

How about Paradise fish, Roseline Sharks (Denison Barb), Angels, Cories, and some tetras?


----------

